# Holiday Market Wrap-Up!



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2022)

*Holiday Market Wrap-Up*

Our Holiday Market event has now officially ended. We hope you all had a happy holiday season and a fun time spending it with us here on The Bell Tree! To wrap everything up, we'll announce the winners and results from each market stall and attraction. We also have the community-decided snowman collectible to unveil, but first, let's take a look at all of the amazing entries that were submitted over these last few weeks.


*Holiday Market 2021 Gallery*

Kicking off our wrap-up, we have a new official gallery to display those amazing entries. Special thanks to Mistreil for organizing and designing another gallery from our events' entries!




Click here to visit the Holiday Market 2021 Gallery!​

*Event Wrap-Up*

Let's wrap up each of our Holiday Market events, starting with the one that decided our new snowman collectible, Sprinkle's Snowman Stockpile.





Sprinkle's Snowman Stockpile: After putting together many of your submitted snowman decorations, the community voted from ten designs in our poll to determine our new snowman collectible. And the winner is...





*Snow Angel Snowman!*​
This design used decorations submitted by BungoTheElf and IonicKarma. Our snowman is now complete, but the event's official snowman designer is still operational if you'd like to give it a try. Combine any amount of submitted decorations to dress up the snowman.

Click here to play the Snowman Dress-up Game!​





Quinn's Quintessential Quilts: Ten nominated quilt designs were voted for by the staff, which were then voted for by the community. Congratulations to our winners! The top three will receive a trophy collectible and the top five will receive 300 TBT bells. The first place winner will receive the very rare animated Snow Globe collectible.

*1st place: Blink.*





*2nd place: Firesquids*





*3rd place: river*





*4th place runner-up: Rosch*





*5th place runner-up: Izrael*





*6th - 10th place runner-ups: Aquilla, princess.looking.for.frog, Muna, Zakira, and **Merielle*







Cookie's Celebratory Compositions: Ten nominated writing and image entries were voted for by the staff, which were then voted for by the community. Congratulations to our winners! The top three will receive a trophy collectible and the top five will receive 300 TBT bells. The first place winner will receive the very rare animated Snow Globe collectible. Click the usernames to read their entries in the event thread.

*1st place: **Mr.Fox*

*2nd place: **Blink.*

*3rd place: **Bekaa*

*4th place runner-up: Rosch

5th place runner-up (tie): JellyLu

5th place runner-up (tie): ellienoise

7th - 10th place runner-ups: Zakira, Aquilla, chawwee, **Aniko*







Harvey's Feast: Ten nominated New Horizons feasts were voted for by the staff, which were then voted for by the community. The top three will receive a trophy collectible and the top five will receive 300 TBT bells. The first place winner will receive the very rare animated Snow Globe collectible. Congratulations to our winners!  The top three were actually only within one vote of each other.

*1st place: Chibi.Hoshi*





*2nd place: lieryl*





*3rd place: river*





*4th place runner-up: Airysuit*





*5th place runner-up: Snowesque*





*6th - 10th place runner-ups: _Donut_, oak, Firesquids, Cheery Delight, and **Aquatic_Amy*







Cally's Cozy Colors: Ten nominated colored line art entries were voted for by the staff, which were then voted for by the community. The top three will receive a trophy collectible and the top five will receive 300 TBT bells. The first place winner will receive the very rare animated Snow Globe collectible. Actually our first place user for this event has already won first place in another event! The Snow Globe is unique, so we can only send one, but we'll be sure to mention both achievements in its description. Congratulations to all of our winners!

*1st place: Blink.*





*2nd place: BungoTheElf*





*3rd place: Millysaurusrexjr*





*4th place runner-up: pipty*





*5th place runner-up: banjomins*





*6th - 10th place runner-ups: Aquilla, Rosch, Hatori, nerfeddude, and **Aniko*







Opal's Opalescent Ornaments: Here are the top thirteen ornaments voted for by the community using post reactions in the event thread. Our final community-made Christmas tree turned out great!


1st: LittleMissPanda2nd: Firesquids3rd: S.J.3rd: ~Kilza~









5th: Mr.Fox5th: amemome5th: pochy8th: Rosch









8th: digimon8th: shellbell11th: tarepanda3ame12th: Clockwise12th: skarmoury
















Pate's Playful Pageant: As you've seen, we displayed many amazing holiday-themed island reps in our banner from this event! Your post reactions determined the top entries that were selected.

*Group one (top 3) - Rosch, Merielle, Firesquids*





*Group two (4th - 6th) - Plume, kaylee, Snek*





*Group three (7th - 8th) - zissou, -Lumi-, oak.*





*Group for (10th - 12th) - tarepanda3ame, LittleMissPanda, Crash*
























Tucker's Toasty Tavern Trivia: Answers, percent answered correctly.

Skye Spies: Click each round's post in the thread to see the answers.

Advent Calendar: Special Snowflake collectible raffle results.

12 Days of Collectibles: See the results for each day in the first post.

Sydney's Seasonal Signatures: Nothing to wrap up for this event except to say that you all did a great job decorating your profiles!



*Raffle Winners*

With 5588 raffle tickets sold, the Holiday Market Leftover Silver Bells Raffle could be one of our biggest raffles yet! However, there can only be twelve winners, including only _two_ collectible winners. That means you have to be super lucky to win, but without further ado, let's draw our lucky winners now...

*2 winners*: Your choice of either one *Aurora Sky*, *Snowflake Glow Wand*, *Frost Easter Egg*, or *Snow Bunny* collectible.

Congratulations Mr_Persona!
Congratulations OswinOswald!

*10 winners*: *150 bells*.

Congratulations Antonio!
Congratulations digimon!
Congratulations xlisapisa!
Congratulations leohyrule!
Congratulations Adventure9!
Congratulations DaisyFan!
Congratulations Peach_Jam!
Congratulations Rosch!
Congratulations boring!
Congratulations moonphyx!



*Happy New Year, TBT!*

Thank you for joining us for our latest holiday and winter event. As always, special thanks to all of the staff of The Bell Tree who helped make this possible. You can see what everyone did to help create this event in the Staff Credits section of the original event thread, which has now been updated with some additions for this closing thread, including our new Bell Tree Market banner created by Laudine and the entry gallery created by Mistreil. I'd also like to give another extra thank you to the staff who helped go through all of the many hundreds of entries to pick our top tens for voting.

If you're expecting a collectible, bells, or some other prize, they should be distributed tomorrow. The event items will remain in the shop for a little while longer, but spend them as soon as possible!

That was quite a lengthy closing ceremony thread, but we're finally done! And we're also done with another year on The Bell Tree! We'll see you during our next event, whenever that may be. Happy New Year!


----------



## KittenNoir (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you staff for this amazing event 

And Congratulations to all the winners !!!!!!!!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you so much for this event! It was really fun! ^_^


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 8, 2022)

Well I may not have won the animated snow globe collectable I so desired, but I'm very honored to be mentioned 4 times! 
Congrats to the winners! Thanks to the staff for another wonderful event.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jan 8, 2022)

Woah the new banner art by Laudine is to die for!

Fun event, kudos to the staff. Bonus thanks for having one that was all around very accessible after the previous craft heavy events.


----------



## chawwee (Jan 8, 2022)

Loved this event! Really fun to do, especially at christmas time. Thanks staff for all your hard work!!!!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 8, 2022)

I still can't believe my ornament ended up being one of the favorites, and tied for 3rd at that! It's definitely an honor to have a bunch of people like my ornament that much!

Congrats to all the winners in the various events, well deserved! And congrats to the raffle winners as well! Thanks to the staff for running another successful event!


----------



## Neurotiker (Jan 8, 2022)

I've been wondering: is there any criteria you have to fulfill to have your entries put up in the event galleries? Do you stop including users after a certain amount because of bandwith or display limits? Because either there's entries missing like in the Halloween gallery or none of my devices work properly

Also yay snowangel


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 8, 2022)

Neurotiker said:


> I've been wondering: is there any criteria you have to fulfill to have your entries put up in the event galleries? Do you stop including users after a certain amount because of bandwith or display limits? Because either there's entries missing like in the Halloween gallery or none of my devices work properly
> 
> Also yay snowangel


If you notice your entry (or someone else's) is missing, let me know! We automatically pull everything that was accepted, but sometimes things get skipped or the image links get broken in the process.


----------



## Aniko (Jan 8, 2022)

Congratulation to all the winners! Thank you to the staff for all those fun events and nice collectibles.♥


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jan 8, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! 

Thank you staff for everything!


----------



## Aquilla (Jan 8, 2022)

Omg, the banner is everything! Would love to buy a print of it actually, it's stunning! 
It's so lovely we get to see everything in the gallery as well ^^ 
Thank you once again for the event! I feel so happy to see my name mentioned several times - so I know it was worth the effort I put into my entries!


----------



## King koopa (Jan 8, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> If you notice your entry (or someone else's) is missing, let me know! We automatically pull everything that was accepted, but sometimes things get skipped or the image links get broken in the process.


Most of mine weren't on there except for my  Quinn's quintessential quilts entry, and I thought it was because it was the only one with over 10 reactions (like and love)


----------



## zissou (Jan 8, 2022)

A huge, hearty thank you to TBT staff for hosting an AMAZING event! ❄ This was my first event onsite, and I'm absolutely looking forward to participating in future ones. I got a real kick out of seeing my rep in the banner, hehe.

Congratulations to all of the winners, and everyone who entered! I loved scrolling through ALL of the submissions on the threads and seeing everyone's humor and creativity.

Happy holidays and new year, TBT friends. ❤


----------



## tessa grace (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you! I didn't fully particpate in every event this year but I had a blast reading and looking at others' submissions. You once again outdid yourselves staff


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 8, 2022)

Thanks for another spectacular event! I enjoyed participating in this one! I’m glad there were tasks for everyone, including people who do not own a copy of New Horizons. Thank you for including everyone! I hope everyone had a wonderful new year!


----------



## Neurotiker (Jan 8, 2022)

Mistreil said:


> If you notice your entry (or someone else's) is missing, let me know! We automatically pull everything that was accepted, but sometimes things get skipped or the image links get broken in the process.


That's strange, not a single one of my entries ever showed up in the gallery lol. I participated in all the Halloween events back in October and figured that I submitted them too late to be included. Maybe all my images broke because I uploaded them through imgur? I used the native uploader this time though. Kinda funny it happened to all of my entries so far  very mysterious, Thank you though
_______
I'm happy to see that the snowman dress-up game is still online. That was my favorite thing about the entire event by far


----------



## DaisyFan (Jan 8, 2022)

Sweet, I won the Bells! Thank you for this event and congratulations to other winners!


----------



## JemAC (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you for hosting another great event! Each activity was a lot of fun and I loved seeing all the new collectibles and the return of some old festive favourites!

Congratulations to all the winners, so many amazing entries throughout the event ☺


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 8, 2022)

Seeing my bauble up there (and 1st place no less) really has me seeing stars  I'm happy so many people enjoyed it!

I can't stop looking at the banner, though, it's absolutely incredible! I'm mesmerized Ione's tail, such intricate detail! <3<3<3 Thank you Staff for hosting another fun, awesome event!


----------



## Merielle (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you so much, staff, for yet another really fun event!! ^^ I loved the variety of tasks we had, and the holiday market stall setup was a really cute idea!  I'd definitely love to see something along the line of Skye Spies return in future events.  Also, I loved all the banner art, but the one here for the wrap up thread is absolutely _stunning_, oh my gosh.

Congratulations to the event and raffle winners!!  I still feel honored to have made community favorite in Pate's Playful Pageant and staff nominee in Quinn's Quintessential Quilts—thank you again to everyone who voted for my entries! ;v;

Happy Holidays and Happy New Year, TBT!!  

Also, just thought I'd share some of the snowmen I made in the dressup game. (•ω•๑)


Spoiler


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jan 8, 2022)

Wow that banner art is amazing!!! I wish I could hang a huge poster of that on my wall 

Shoutout to everyone that voted for my entry in Cally's Cozy Colors, I'm honored to have gotten 3rd place  Congrats to all the winners and runners-up! This was such a fun event!


----------



## S.J. (Jan 8, 2022)

Congratulations to everyone who won or received a nomination! ❤ I really tried to keep up with all of the entries, and I loved all of the entries I saw! ❤

Thank you to all of the staff. You all work so hard, I don't even know. It was a great event, and all of the stalls and attractions were a lot of fun! ❤

Hope everyone had a great festive season, and hope you all have a great 2022!


----------



## deana (Jan 8, 2022)

Welcome to the world Snow Angel Snowman 

Thank you staff for another amazing event!! We are truly spoiled by all that you do for us ❤❤❤

And big congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## BetsySundrop (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you for another amazing event! These bring a lot of fun to my holidays. Congratulations to all of the winners, and yay! Snow angel!


----------



## Mistreil (Jan 8, 2022)

Neurotiker said:


> That's strange, not a single one of my entries ever showed up in the gallery lol. I participated in all the Halloween events back in October and figured that I submitted them too late to be included. Maybe all my images broke because I uploaded them through imgur? I used the native uploader this time though. I only participated in the Ornament, Pageant and Harvey event anyway and I don't really care if they're in there. I think it's funny it happened to all of my entries so far  Thank you though
> 
> I'm happy to see that the snowman dress-up game is still online. That was my favorite thing about the entire event by far


I've manually added your entries in! It seems like there's a handful of users whose submissions are missing for some reason.  We'll look into it, though! You're not alone, if that reassures you somehow.

I'll be adding things in as people point out missing entries -- it's not a true gallery without everyone's work there! So for anyone that reads this and finds their entries are missing: feel free to post in the Contact the Staff board and I'll fix it when I get a chance (or quote me/ping me/whatever)!

*EDIT: *The missing entries problem should be fixed now... but please let me know if yours is still missing!


----------



## chocopug (Jan 8, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners  

This was a really fun event, thanks Staff. It's obvious you put a lot of work in to it <3

Happy New Year, everyone~!


----------



## SarahSays (Jan 8, 2022)

Woah. I’m completely mesmerized by the wrap up banner - so so beautiful!  

HUGE thank you to our wonderful staff for taking time out of their lives to create these events. The amount of time and work does not go unnoticed.

Finally, congrats to all of the winners!! Looking forward to another great year here


----------



## jadetine (Jan 8, 2022)

Sheep Villager said:


> Woah the new banner art by Laudine is to die for!
> 
> Fun event, kudos to the staff. Bonus thanks for having one that was all around very accessible after the previous craft heavy events.


Yeah, for serious, the banner image is so gorgeous I audibly gasped when I opened the link!


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 8, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners and thank you once again to all our amazing tbt staff!!!


----------



## ``` (Jan 8, 2022)

TBT's Holiday Market banner looks beautifully impressive! I'm amazed by all of the colorful details from the work of art. Big thanks to the staff for hosting the Christmas festivities and congratulations to all of the winners from the events, everyone did amazing with their entries!


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 8, 2022)

My baby Etoile is once again up there !! I am spreading the Etoile agenda one event at a time :3c



Spoiler: the etoile agenda, growing one event at a time



TBT Fair 2020 Avi & Sig favorite




Easter 2021 Egg-decorating contest 2nd place




Holiday Market 2021 Ornament 12th place




Honorable mention: I forgot the event name (it was the fireworks thing in the Fair 2020) and I didn’t win BUT I did manage to get into the final poll!!






Congratulations to all the winners, I love the entries, especially the crafty handmade ones!  We need more love for arts and crafts projects, hehe. Thank you staff for another successful holiday event! Was really busy that season but nevertheless had fun making my entries.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 8, 2022)

This was amazing!! I LOVED ALL OF THESE EVENTS!!!! <3


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jan 8, 2022)

THE BANNER IS SO GORGEOUS!!!! There was a lot to do but it was a really fun event, thank you as always!!!

and also big thanks to those who voted for me in the coloring and snowman event and helped make the snowangelman real  
u guys should let me have blink's spare snowglobe btw


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jan 8, 2022)

i’m probably being dumb, but why can’t i see the winners for the raffle? they’re all blurred out


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 8, 2022)

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’m probably being dumb, but why can’t i see the winners for the raffle? they’re all blurred out


They're just surrounded by inline spoiler tags. Click on the blur to reveal who won.


----------



## LadyDestani (Jan 8, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! Everyone's entries were amazing!

Thank you so much to the staff for putting this together! I always enjoy the events on here and the new collectibles are fabulous!

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jan 8, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> They're just surrounded by inline spoiler tags. Click on the blur to reveal who won.


FYI this doesn’t work on mobile so just copy paste to notes I guess lol


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jan 8, 2022)

The art banner is so beautiful! It's like candy for the eyes. Anyway, huge congratulations to the people that made it to the top! There were so many beautiful entries from each event and I'm sure the staff had a very hard time nominating them. Everyone's talent and skill really show what we can do. 

With that out of the way, I'd like to say a huge thanks to the staff once again for organizing this event and putting it all together. I sometimes wonder how it's even possible at all considering the personal lives happening outside of TBT. And I fully appreciate that not all of the events were open at once to overwhelm people. It definitely helped me out to plan accordingly because I had less and less time to work on my submissions leading up to the new year. Speaking of which, happy new year, everyone!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 8, 2022)

Dinosaurz said:


> FYI this doesn’t work on mobile so just copy paste to notes I guess lol


That's strange, since it works for me on mobile in addition to desktop.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 8, 2022)

Dinosaurz said:


> FYI this doesn’t work on mobile so just copy paste to notes I guess lol


Other inline spoilers haven’t been a problem for me viewing on mobile. It’s just these ones. I figured out the copying and pasting after frustration of not being able to click the spoilers.


----------



## sarosephie (Jan 8, 2022)

What will happen to the raffle tickets? Should we discard them?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 8, 2022)

I enjoyed all the coloring events! Congrats! Also the aurora sky collectible is so beautiful, must have.
Also I hope we get more crafty events and this time that relates to cutting out things and gluing❤
@river  I wish you can teach me how you did that quilt! It's so nice


----------



## Mr.Fox (Jan 8, 2022)

Another fun-filled event...huge thanks to the staff for being a big part of what keeps Animal Crossing alive for me.

On a personal note, I appreciate everyone who took the time to read my entry...and I'm even more thankful that The Bell Tree community creates a warm enough environment that I was comfortable telling that story...because believe me, I was hesitant.

Thanks everyone, I'm touched.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 8, 2022)

Congrats to the winners!  Thanks for hosting, staff.  :]


----------



## MasterM64 (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you again staff for hosting another set of events and having awesome prizes to go alongside it all! Congratulations to all the winners, there is so much artistic talent in this community!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 8, 2022)

Congrats to the winners! Thank you staff for hosting another great event!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2022)

Apparently the inline spoiler over @Username doesn't allow it to be clicked in some mobile browsers. I removed them now, but so we can keep the mention alerts, here are the winners again!

*2 winners*: Your choice of either one *Aurora Sky*, *Snowflake Glow Wand*, *Frost Easter Egg*, or *Snow Bunny* collectible.

Congratulations @Mr_Persona!
Congratulations @OswinOswald!

*10 winners*: *150 bells*.

Congratulations @Antonio!
Congratulations @digimon!
Congratulations @xlisapisa!
Congratulations @leohyrule
Congratulations @Adventure9!
Congratulations @DaisyFan!
Congratulations @Peach_Jam!
Congratulations @Rosch!
Congratulations @boring!
Congratulations @moonphyx!


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2022)

sarosephie said:


> What will happen to the raffle tickets? Should we discard them?


You can discard them if you want, but they'll all be deleted eventually anyway.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 8, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Apparently the inline spoiler over @Username doesn't allow it to be clicked in some mobile browsers. I removed them now, but so we can keep the mention alerts, here are the winners again!
> 
> *2 winners*: Your choice of either one *Aurora Sky*, *Snowflake Glow Wand*, *Frost Easter Egg*, or *Snow Bunny* collectible.
> 
> ...


Do I just tell you here which collectible I want? Sorry l never did this before


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 8, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> Do I just tell you here which collectible I want? Sorry l never did this before


Yes, please let me know in a PM, otherwise I'll message both of you soon.


----------



## Rosch (Jan 8, 2022)

Thank you TBT staff for such an amazing holiday event! This community is just full of creativity and love!   
I would also like to extend my gratitude to everyone who supported my entries. Really really appreciate it!

Also, a huge congratulations to all the winners and all the participants. All the 2021 events have been so much fun! It just gets better and better! Looking forward to what 2022 has to offer!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 8, 2022)

First of all, I wanted to say the first thing I saw was Ione in that beautiful banner and it made my night.  Truly amazing artwork!  I had a really great time during the event and was pleased with the variety of activities/collectibles.  The Snowflake Glow Wand is in my top 10 favorites now, the Dreamy Bear Plush is absolutely adorable, and the new design for the snowman makes me glad I decided to buy one from someone.  The amount of Silver Bells to be earned was way more generous than I was expecting.  A big congrats to all the winners, and thank you to the staff who made this event possible.  The effort you guys put in for this website is astounding and very much appreciated.  There was no better way to end 2021!


----------



## mouthrat (Jan 9, 2022)

thank you for the staff for coordinating such wonderful and fun events! and thank you, tbters, for making this holiday season a great one <3 i can't wait to share memories with all of you in the coming year, and i can't wait to see how all of us as a community grow and change as time goes on. i'll be here for all of it! :]


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 9, 2022)

so laudine was channeling her power all this time, huh?

also, grats to all the winners


----------



## _Donut_ (Jan 9, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners, there were so many creative and amazing entries! 

Thanks staff for yet another great holiday event, had a lot of fun and here's to another great year!


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Congrats to winners! Didn't really have time to full-on participate in events this time but I enjoyed calendar and the raffles .. even though I didn't win as per usual 

Also @Jeremy will lights be gone soon?


----------



## Nougat (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks for another great event! Congrats to all winners


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 9, 2022)

Also just want to say all the backdrops were amazing and I'm sure more people than me want permanent ones. Though this round and the spoppy ones before are some of my faves!


----------



## Airysuit (Jan 9, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners!!   and thanks for the support on my nomination 

And of course thanks for this great event!! It was very festive and a lot of fun to participate in, especially the Skye Spies and Ornament event were very creative events and a lot of fun!


----------



## JellyBeans (Jan 9, 2022)

huge congrats to all the winners!! every entry is stunning, the talent on this site never fails to blow me away. and the event was tons of fun as usual
and of course, massive thank you to the staff for putting this all together and keeping it flowing!! you're too kind to us, hope you have a much needed rest after this <3


----------



## justina (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you so much staff for all of your hard work for another amazing event  Congrats to all of the winners!! I had fun with all of the events.


----------



## xara (Jan 9, 2022)

hoo boy, there’s a lot to unpack here lol.

i’d like to start off by saying a huge congrats to all the winners, event and raffle alike! everyone’s entries were absolutely stunning, and the voting phase was certainly a difficult one lol. i’m super happy to see that some of the entries i voted for made it! 

the snow angel snowman collectible looks lovely! that may not have been the design i voted for, but it’s still such a pretty addition to the winter/holiday collectibles, and i’m very happy to have it in my collection! r.i.p buff snowman. 

staff, thank you for another awesome event! i’m bummed that i wasn’t able to put as much energy and creativity into my entries as i would’ve liked depression & grief sucks lol, but i’m very grateful that all of my entries were accepted at least, and that i earned enough silver bells to obtain one of my dream collectibles — the snow bunny! i’m also very grateful to everyone who took the time to like my entries — even if it wasn’t an event with community voting, i still appreciate it a lot. 

overall, i had a lot of fun with this event, and can’t wait to see what the next event will entail! see ya’ll next time! <3

also, the banner really _is_ stunning. like damn.


----------



## OswinOswald (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks mods and staff for a really wonderful event! 
I was having a bad week, so to have won in the raffle was a really nice surprise.  Hopefully my luck in general is now turning a corner! (Or I spent it all on this raffle, haha)
Everyone's entries were all so creative and beautiful! I absolutely love seeing the work of all the talented artists, but am also amazed at some of the really simple but ingenious ideas which turned out to be great submissions; it proves we don't all have to be master artists to come up with something cool. And I'm really loving Ione and this whole closing ceremony banner!!   And one last shout out to Skye Spies - very nostalgic of childhood puzzles and comforting - and I liked that we had a lot of time and could take a break and come back to it if maybe one item was tripping us up, unlike events like the House of Mirrors where it matters whether we're first or not. Of course that didn't stop many of us from rushing to be first anyway


----------



## Mutti (Jan 9, 2022)

Well done too everyone who won

thanks to the staff for hosting this event


----------



## amemome (Jan 9, 2022)

congrats winners! and congrats to everyone who participated. I've had a fun end of the year (to beginning of new year) thanks to the wonderful staff of TBT! these events make my day so much happier.

happy new year everyone


----------



## Valzed (Jan 9, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! Thank you to the Staff for another fun event!


----------



## Amilee (Jan 9, 2022)

thank you for this amazing event again and congrats to everyone! ❤ 
i couldnt participate as much as i wanted this time but still had a lot of fun


----------



## Venn (Jan 9, 2022)

Another amazing event! Awesome job staff!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks to all the staff for another wonderful event!


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 9, 2022)

I really enjoyed Skye Spies! I found it so much more relaxing than the text based game from that Halloween event. I had one of the answers as well, but couldn’t get the redemption for it for the life of me. It was the correct answer, as well. This was another wonderful event.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks to the staff and everyone involved for hosting another great event.

Congrats to everyone who participated on the events, it's always nice to scroll and read/watch all the entries.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, please let me know in a PM, otherwise I'll message both of you soon.


I replied to your profile which I wasn't sure is what you meant, sorry.

	Post automatically merged: Jan 9, 2022



Croconaw said:


> I really enjoyed Skye Spies! I found it so much more relaxing than the text based game from that Halloween event. I had one of the answers as well, but couldn’t get the redemption for it for the life of me. It was the correct answer, as well. This was another wonderful event.


what was that event like? Also I agree Skye Spies was fun and relaxing.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 9, 2022)

Mr_Persona said:


> I replied to your profile which I wasn't sure is what you meant, sorry.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jan 9, 2022
> 
> ...


It was a text based game where you typed different commands. It’s hard to explain but I think it was very confusing for some people.


----------



## boring (Jan 9, 2022)

Jeremy said:


> Apparently the inline spoiler over @Username doesn't allow it to be clicked in some mobile browsers. I removed them now, but so we can keep the mention alerts, here are the winners again!
> 
> *2 winners*: Your choice of either one *Aurora Sky*, *Snowflake Glow Wand*, *Frost Easter Egg*, or *Snow Bunny* collectible.
> 
> ...


pog! cool to have won something, thank you for being so generous this holiday season


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 9, 2022)

All rewards should now be distributed, so please let us know if you won something but don't think you got it.


----------



## Vsmith (Jan 10, 2022)

Yay!! Congrats to the winners!! Thank you staff for hosting another fun event!!


----------



## soggy (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you for hosting such a lovely event!! It was such a great fun to participate and read the other entries! Congratulations to the winners!!!  ❤ ❤ 
Have a great year everyone!!


----------



## Blink. (Jan 10, 2022)

Congrats to the entries and raffle winners!  

Glad to have participated in the events when I had the free time. Especially liked all the quilts done with actual thread!


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jan 10, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the fun event again! I love how the events here push me outside of my comfort zone a bit and get me to try new things.

As I've said before, I really appreciate that the start and end dates for events are staggered which helps to focus on a few events at once instead of being overwhelmed by everything.

I also liked that the lineart this time around was more simplified than in the past. The lineart I remember in the past really really beautiful and intricate but it took me so long to work on that I could never finish in time (maybe in part because I'm a beginner artist). Having it be less detailed make it more accessible and easier to complete in time while also leaving more room for creativity, I feel.


----------



## ellienoise (Jan 10, 2022)

I am so grateful for being chosen and considered for this year's event! Actually, It was the first time I ever participated in the seasonal events in the forums and it was so much fun. Thank you for the votes, and the prize, and all of the effort the site administrators put in to make these things so special! 

As a side note, I can't believe the froggy snowman didn't win LOL. It was very cute, although my favorite one was the ripped snowman.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 10, 2022)

Croconaw said:


> It was a text based game where you typed different commands. It’s hard to explain but I think it was very confusing for some people.


sounds interesting but hard

	Post automatically merged: Jan 10, 2022



ellienoise said:


> I am so grateful for being chosen and considered for this year's event! Actually, It was the first time I ever participated in the seasonal events in the forums and it was so much fun. Thank you for the votes, and the prize, and all of the effort the site administrators put in to make these things so special!
> 
> As a side note, I can't believe the froggy snowman didn't win LOL. It was very cute, although my favorite one was the ripped snowman.


I'm sure we'll get a froggy only it's not a snowman to return for another chance. Which questions me where's the froggy chair collectible, it should be a thing.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 10, 2022)

My favorite was buff snowman. I’m not mad with the snowman we did get though. I’m almost positive we will get a froggy collectible in the future. Froggy is iconic.


----------



## Muna (Jan 11, 2022)

Congrats to all the winners! 

I’m not very active user myself but this event really hooked me up. I enjoyed most of the activities (some were just so creative and unique!) and participating was really fun. Huge thanks to the Staff for this!


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 13, 2022)

All the lights are gone.
It’s official now.
It’s Christmas no more


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 14, 2022)

I loved the idea of the Christmas lights, though, to be gifted to other users. Nice concept in the season of giving.


----------



## river (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm a little late but congrats to all winners!!  

I had the best time participating in the events and it's an honour to be featured next to such talanted people, thank you 



Mr_Persona said:


> @river  I wish you can teach me how you did that quilt! It's so nice



Pick up some thread and fabric and go for it! It's a lot simpler than it looks and surprisingly intuitive. 

For that extra bit of inspiration I'd recommend having a paper due the following week and a work deadline coming up lol


----------



## StitchesFan308 (Jan 15, 2022)

Congratulations to all the winners! This was an awesome event. I had lots of fun with it! Thank you Staff


----------

